# forgot this kind of tree in my layout



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Loblolly pine grows in the southern Illinois area I modeling layout...another score or close I think for the first one...I may have to buy some Crape-myrtle bushes next year....lots of uses


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Not bad lol!

I am right on the edge of being a tree collector. When my kid grabs acorns I try to start the seeds from them. 

Wonder about combining bonsai or seedlings and the railroad downstairs....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I see a few squirrels scoutin' out a new home!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm landscaping with trees right now myself, I like that tree you made, looks good.


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Brandon,,,was just an experiment to see what I could do.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking good!


----------

